# Moon lit bride



## Digitalis (Jul 29, 2007)

I was lucky enough to have the chance to shoot a beautiful couple, very much in love.


----------



## D40 (Jul 29, 2007)

They look excellent!! This may be a dumb question but was there/what kind of light was used in #1?? Were #2 and #4 with a fish eye lens? Thanks you!


----------



## wolfepakt (Jul 29, 2007)

I love #1!


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 29, 2007)

D40 said:


> They look excellent!! This may be a dumb question but was there/what kind of light was used in #1?? Were #2 and #4 with a fish eye lens? Thanks you!



The light in #1 was done with 1 off camera flash triggered by a pocket wizard radio transmitter.  The only other light was from the moon.  I was in a fishy kind of mood yesterday.   #2 and #4 were taken with a 16mm fisheye.


----------



## Arch (Jul 29, 2007)

excellent shots, well done with these :thumbup:


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jul 29, 2007)

Stunning. Composition. Lighting. Everything. Sweet.


----------



## heip (Jul 29, 2007)

All shots...awesome!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## cherrymoose (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic series-- but the second definitely is a favorite. Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Leo (Jul 29, 2007)

Great set of pics, I love #1, that's my favorite.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow!  These are stunning!  I don't know which is my favorite, I love them all  I want to get a fisheye so bad....


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 29, 2007)

Wonderful set of shots! Very 'out of the ordinary' wedding pics...love 'em.


----------



## jemmy (Jul 29, 2007)

absolutely stunning.... i love them all!!! amazing lighting, artistry, style and composition.... they are going to LOVE them!!  EXCELLENT!!!!! XXX


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 30, 2007)

I love that first one !!!


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice. Number 2 and 4 are great!


----------



## Hair Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I swim against the tide and say I don't like no.1? 

Sorry!

Always easier to say sorry than ask for permission!


2 is technically good and I like it but I wonder if they will understand/like it as the b&G are out of focus? As a detail shot, very cool it will look fantastic in an album

3 Like it in B/W, cool shot

4 is fantastic, love the sky, colour, framing, the bend from the lens and I bet she loves the shot

Great eye and use of the lens. Have you got many more shots to share?

If they are anywhere near these the b&G will be will chuffed and the album will be stunning - nice job.


----------



## subimatt (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice shots!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 30, 2007)

Love #1 very nice.  They are all very good, but #1 is stunning.  I have taken shots like this before, but most times didn't turn out quite as planned.  Is that from a single shot or did you take a shot of the  couple and of the moon alone and then splice them together?  If it's just one shot, what settings did you use and what kind of lighting to get the moon and them just perfect??  I am jealous


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 30, 2007)

CrazyAva said:


> Is that from a single shot or did you take a shot of the  couple and of the moon alone and then splice them together?



You caught me!:blulsh2:

Here is the original and processed one side by side









After I took the first shot I was disappointed at the lack of detail in the moon so I got out my 200mm lens and took a moon shot close up.  This was then spliced into the original photo.  Other than that all I did was a little dodge, burn and noise reduction here and there.

Am I cheating?  Are others doing this sort of post processing?


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Can I swim against the tide and say I don't like no.1?



I value your honesty.

These forums are for learning.  We all learn more when people are honest about what they like and dislike.  Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow.  Simply stunning!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 31, 2007)

Digitalis said:


> You caught me!:blulsh2:
> 
> Here is the original and processed one side by side
> 
> ...



This is what I do   I just wanted to see if you were able to catch that amazing shot or if it needed editing.  I feel better to know that you did it the same way I did.


----------



## JIP (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I think their excellent the last one is my personal favorite it really expresses a mood.  As far as the first one I think your client will appreciate the manipulation you did on it especially if you don't tell them.  It will evoke a mood of a very special time and after all aren't we as wedding photographers supposed to help them relive the fond memories.  I am sure the moon looked to them exactly the way it does in the manipulated image if not ten times bigger.  I say kudos for having the forethought to shoot the moon better in another frame so you were able to mke this memorable image.


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 31, 2007)

JIP said:


> I think your client will appreciate the manipulation you did on it especially if you don't tell them.



I agree, I think the key is to not tell the client.  I think a portrait photographer's job is to deliver a photo that looks as good as it can without looking fake.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 31, 2007)

Digitalis said:


> You caught me!:blulsh2:
> 
> Here is the original and processed one side by side
> 
> ...


 
I did something similar to this about 3 years ago, but it did not have a couple in the picture.  

I commend you on coming clean when you were asked about it.  Others with less scruples might not have come forward and told the truth.  

Having said that, I think the moon looks very believable in that shot!  Its very beautiful!  And since you took pictures with both elements, I wouldnt consider that cheating, its just merging elements of 2 images into one. 

Well done, and good job on being creative! 

NJ


----------



## bjrouse (Aug 3, 2007)

#1 is absolutely brilliant


----------



## ryyback (Aug 4, 2007)

Great shots-


----------

